# Super Hypo Tangerine crosses



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've bred Leo's for a few years now but only just started to play with morphs and being from an Amphibian background my knowledge of morphs only really covers a very basic understanding of albinism.
Anyway to get to my point could someone please explain in simple terms what the outcome of the following pairings would be:

Super Hypo Tangerine x Hypo
Super Hypo Tangerine x Jungle
Super Hypo Tangerine x Hi-Yellow
Super Hypo Tangerine x Normal

The search function isn't being much help to me so if anyone can help that'd be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Super hypo tangerine X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.
-------
[2C]Super hypo tangerine X [1C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.
-------
[2C]Super hypo tangerine X [2C]Hypo = .

[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Super hypo tangerine X Hyper aberrant = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.
Body patterns of Aberrant and Hyper aberrant may also be seen.
-------
[2C]Super hypo tangerine X Hyper aberrant = .

[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.
Body patterns of Aberrant and Hyper aberrant may also be seen.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Super hypo tangerine X Normal = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.
-------
[2C]Super hypo tangerine X Normal = .

[1C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
Offspring may also be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

What Gazz said lol he is very good with genetics


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Did you understand that or would you like it in English?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks very much I think I can understand that but if someone could put it into simpleton form for me just to make sure that'd be great :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Thanks very much I think I can understand that but if someone could put it into simpleton form for me just to make sure that'd be great :2thumb:


 
Try this out, Chris is very good with genetics also! its a good basic calculator and its simple to use,

The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator

:lol2:.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks tonkaz!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks very much all


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Try this out, Chris is very good with genetics also! its a good basic calculator and its simple to use,
> 
> The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator
> 
> :lol2:.


 
then use the copy paste function and pretend you're a genius :no1:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

shhh boywonder - you are giving my secrets away!!!


----------

